# Weird Italian Onion Recipe



## kyles (Oct 9, 2004)

*Onions Stuffed With Pumpkin*

_recipe adapted from Claudia Roden's The Food of Italy_

6 large onions (I used large brown onions)
500g sweet yellow pumpkin (I used butternut squash)
175g amaretti, reduced to crumbs in food processor
125g mostarda (fruit in syrup with mustard essence)
A good pinch of nutmeg
Salt and pepper
Butter

Peel the onions, keeping tops and bottoms intact, and boil for 30 - 35 minutes, allow to cool.

Cook the pumpkin until tender (I cook it in chunks in the microwave and then peel it) Puree the pumpkin then mix with the amaretti, mostarda, nutmeg and seasonings.

Cut the onions in half horizontally and carefully remove the insides, leaving a shell about three layers thick. If there are holes in the bottom, patch with a slice of onion (I have reserved the centres of the onions for soup etc)

Spoon the filling into the onion halves. Place in a lightly oiled tray, and dot with slivers of butter.  Bake in a 200 degree celsious (400 degree fahrenheit) oven for about 40 minutes.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 9, 2004)

doesn't sound weird to me lol


----------



## kyles (Oct 9, 2004)

It tastes kinda weird at first, the inside tastes like a dessert and the outside tastes really savoury! Very odd, but delicious!


----------

